# Mouldings



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know whether this was just at my store or elsewhere in the country?
These mouldings usually sell for $4 or $5 each for 3 foot length at JoAnns, Etc.
They are discontinuing them and they were on clearance for 97 to 50 cents each.
Not available on the website. What a deal. Can't wait to make some cast iron fronts.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Dick
Cast iron fronts???????? Please help us on what you mean
Dennis


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Cast Iron? Isn't that what your wife does when she is upset with you ?


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Some examples (I hope these images are not copyrighted).


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Richard, what a great idea, never came to mind to use molding that way, thank you, now my building 
can have some class to them. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Good thinking! I've seen some of those at the doll-house corner of my local hobby shop. Never came to the idea of making molds of them and use them in buildings.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By denray on 05 Jul 2010 08:20 AM 
Dick
Cast iron fronts???????? Please help us on what you mean
Dennis


In the 1890's there were a whole lot of manufactures of cast iron facades for buildings. It was kind of like the menu on Chinese restaurant, something from this part of the catalog and something else from some where else in the catalog and it all bolted together to form something unique.


Andre


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By denray on 05 Jul 2010 08:20 AM 

Cast iron fronts???????? Please help us on what you mean
Here are some links to period books showing metal architectural decoration, via Google book that you can download a copy of if desired

Architectural iron work: a practical work for iron workers 1876[/b][/b]

Practical lessons in architectural drawing: 1881[/b][/b]

Architectural iron and steel: and its application in the construction 1891[/b]
[/b]


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve; You da man!!! Incredible resources. Next time I need a book, I will call upon Steve instead of the library. You are better than an encycopedia. Many thanks!!! I do own the book shown in the photo above.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Richard Weatherby on 07 Jul 2010 07:22 AM 
Steve; You da man!!! Incredible resources. Next time I need a book, I will call upon Steve instead of the library. You are better than an encycopedia. Many thanks!!! I do own the book shown in the photo above. Richard

Not all that hard really, using Google Books you can easily find a wealth of contemporary period information available from libraries all over the world.

In case you've never availed yourself of the Google Books Feature...
[*] Point to and click the 'More' menu (see following image).










[*] Select and click the 'Books' menu item.










[*] After the specialized 'Books' page displays, type in your search value of choice and then click the 'Search Books' button.










[*] After the search results set Page displays click the 'Full View' button (see the above image). By clicking this button you will remove from the results set all entries that have some form of limited view and all that will remain are books that provide a full view of the document, and saves you some wading through items you may not be interested in (see the following image).










[*] After the screen refreshes you'll see that most of the items listed are ones that are out of copyright and are rather old; e.g. the publishing dates enclosed in the rectangles (see the above image).










[*] The above image represents an example of what you'll see after selecting and clicking one of the links on the the results set page.
[*] By default when this type of page displays the book will be opened and one of its pages within that contains the search value that you entered will be displayed.
[*] If multiple entries of the search value have been found in the book there will be a yellow header at the top of the displayed book page. Where you'll find listed the total number of entries located, the number of the current entry being displayed, and navigation tools to move the entries found.

[/list][*] Above the above mentioned yellow header there are located the navigation and display controls that let you move through document manually.
[*] On the left of the page is a search value text entry field where you can repeat a search within this particular book using a different value if desired.
[*] Above the search field there is an image of the books cover page, and by clicking that image you can move directly to the beginning of the book, a fast way to get to a book's Table Of Contents if it has one.
[*] In the lower-left there are usually three images of suggested related books.
[*] In the upper-right there is a link where you can choose to download a digitized copy of the book if desired.
[/list] Additionally there is another search engine available The Internet Archive[/b]

Hopefully the above will be found to be of use when attempting to locate information on the Internet.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve; Many many thanks for the full explanation. I did exactly that after your post. I hope many other folks will benefit from your complete tutorial. 
One of your highlighted books which I downloaded had a fasinating little house on page 20 or 21 (the pdf pages shown in the left pane do not agree with the number listed in the page number in the tool bar). I studied the drawings of this complex little house and find the stair comes up to the second floor with 3'-6" or headroom under the corner of the hip roof.


----------

